# Portrait: Teen Heartthrob Neil Patrick Harris



## Brackett414 (Nov 2, 2015)

Chalk pastel on reclaimed paper:









(pic will be replaced tomorrow when I can take one in the light.)

Toying with the idea of commissions, would anyone be interested?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's really beautiful! I'd be interested!


----------

